
Ask HN: Dads of HN, what do you want for your kids' education? - sirspacey
I&#x27;m thinking about my own kids&#x27; education and how to prepare them for the future.<p>I&#x27;m curious what your thoughts are and how you translate that into your own kids&#x27; educational experiences.<p>Open-ended question - feel free to respond as it occurs to you!
======
Someone
Teach them that mothers can end up on HN, just like fathers, and that they
might have useful advice on educating kids, too :-)

~~~
sirspacey
I'd love to hear it!

------
sirspacey
For added clarity this isn't to exclude moms of HN. My curiosity was sparked
by wondering to what degree dads here were engaged around their kids'
education and what had their attention. Please feel free to share regardless
of role/gender, I'd love to learn from the whole community!

------
brudgers
Mostly I've learned that children tend to prosper despite the efforts of
adults. The most productive thing I have done is to talk to my child as if
they were another person from before they could talk.

Good luck.

~~~
sirspacey
Love this. Something I do with my kids as well. Thanks for sharing!

